# iPod Touch 8GB/16GB



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Is there any way to get the iPod Touchs for actual retail prices?
I don't want to pay $56 dollars more just because I live in Canada!

Please don't delete this thread like my previous one, it's a legitimate question.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The prices that Apple Canada lists are the actual retail prices. Just because you don't like them doesn't make them any less legitimate. Now, if you're trying to get them for the US retail price, that's something entirely different.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Just because our dollar is at par, doesn't mean that the MSRP on stuff will be the same as the states. I am no expert about importing and exporting, and taxes on foreign companies, but since Apple is an American company, I am sure that they have to pay some sort of taxes, or something, on getting a product made in China to be sold in Canada. 

If you want to get an iPod for slightly less, then drive to the states and get one. By the time you add up the gas, you might of saved something if you sneak it back into Canada. If you pay duties on it, you are not going to save anything and chances are you will pay more to get it legally into Canada from the States.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I never knew dollar at par would create/reveal so many whiners. What happens when the US dollar goes back up, are we gonna complain that our prices are going up?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I would hardly call it whining. I'm actually very shocked that so many people disagree and think that we deserve the shaft on prices. I understand it's no Australia, but come on, it a matter of hundreds on high end electronics and even THOUSANDS on vehicles. And what's worse, is that using US dollars to pay US pricing doesn't cut it anymore. I love how policies change when it doesn't benefit the retailer.
I'm a retailer myself and am in the process of attempting to get actual cost on my items, 4-5 dollars per item equals thousands of over priced stock in my store! It's not exactly fair for for anyone right now.

Sorry for ranting, just incredibly shocked a lot of people think it's okay we're getting the shaft, even if it is for a short period of time.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

It's the trade tarrifs we pay versus what the US pays. China and the US are huge trading partners so they have fairer tarrifs compared to what Canada and China have. Not much we as a few Canadian citizens can do about that.

Also most of the Pan Pacific trade goes via Asia to the big US ports. Then of course it gets shipped to Canada. Shipping within the US is so much cheaper than within Canada. Add the extra border any given Asia starting item has to cross and you add more fees that keep on adding up. Of course theres the higher gas taxes, vehicle taxes, 'bend over and take it tax' and any other that the government is dreaming and scheming about. 

I also have to agree as others have said here... If our dollar takes a tumble, I am quite certain some people won't be upset when Apple keeps the MSRP where it is until a new item is released.

Steve


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

It is definitely whining. Like a ringing in my ears. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tinnitus




.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Just be glad you don't live in Brazil where an iPod Nano will cost over $350 in USD.


----------



## free ipod touch (Oct 10, 2007)

You can try purchasing the touch from eBay. It may go for cheaper on there.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Future Shop.ca - Win a iPod Touch


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

*Somewhat dated article (Can $ at .90 cents) but insightful non the less*

Here's the link... scroll down for the video
http://www.importcartocanada.info/


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Elric said:


> I would hardly call it whining. I'm actually very shocked that so many people disagree and think that we deserve the shaft on prices. I understand it's no Australia, but come on, it a matter of hundreds on high end electronics and even THOUSANDS on vehicles. And what's worse, is that using US dollars to pay US pricing doesn't cut it anymore. I love how policies change when it doesn't benefit the retailer.
> I'm a retailer myself and am in the process of attempting to get actual cost on my items, 4-5 dollars per item equals thousands of over priced stock in my store! It's not exactly fair for for anyone right now.
> 
> Sorry for ranting, just incredibly shocked a lot of people think it's okay we're getting the shaft, even if it is for a short period of time.


I agree with you.
Seems that some like to get shafted...


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

free ipod touch said:


> Free iPod Touch - Referred 5 friends, ordered, will be receiving it from Future Shop soon.


Want to buy a bridge. I will let it go cheap. Just don't tell you 5 friends I am selling it.

Steve


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Heart said:


> Future Shop.ca - Win a iPod Touch


I don't want to WIN one, I just want to pay a FAIR price.


----------

